# New Job



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

So I've been employed for the same company for the last six years. The owner of the company is the type if guy who feels like ownership over his employees. A little over a year ago he made me come inside doing project management. I've learned a lot but don't like it, and it's been pretty clear to him that i dont like it. When i came inside i got more hours and responsibility and no more money. Recently i was offered (and took) a new job working in the field again for significantly more money and less hours. 

I have my letter of resignation ready and i am going to sit down with my current boss this week. I know he ia going to flip out, tell me i owe him , and tell me how much he has done for me. I know i should keep my cool but its going to be hard when he goes off.

Anyone been in a situation like this? If he starts to degrade me do i say thank you for the employment and walk away or straight up tell him to take his job, turn it sideways and shove it up his ......

I know what i should do, but what would you guys do?


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't believe in burning bridges unless the opposing person does first. Especially when it's an employer. Just explain that your heart isn't in his business and rather than let that affect the company you are better to try something fresh. If he gets upset just maintain formalities and reinforce your determination. By getting ugly on either side it makes it hard to come back from. 
I understand your viewing this new job as a better thing but be open minded to the fact it might not be what you envisaged. I've been there and found greener grass but I was lucky enough to have my old job back if I wanted it. Also better money does not mean a better job. Make sure you understand the expectations that will be placed on you and the type of guys you will be working with.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

My old boss was a hard man to deal with (micro manager, and sometimes insulted your manhood when things went south or took too long). I worked for him for two years. We didn't always see eye to eye, but I always knew where he was coming from.

When I resigned, I expected the worst. He accepted my two week resignation, and honestly was really cool about it. He knew I was looking to start my own service company. He let me work those two weeks (asked me to train the FNG), and on my last day, he paid me one hour to clean out my old truck. I gave him three hours.

Be professional, just because he acts like an a$$, you don't have to. Expect the worst but hope for the best!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> If he starts to degrade me do i say thank you for the employment and walk away or straight up tell him to take his job, turn it sideways and shove it up his ......
> 
> I know what i should do, but what would you guys do?



What makes a man is how he reacts to situations. Let him act however he will. You be the man regardless. Dignity and grace will always win out in the long run.

(There are caveats to the above - particularly physical confrontation or threats - then by all means have at it quick and hard)


p.s. Good luck with the new job!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Keep your cool -- You're better than that.

Congratulations on the new gig, btw. I'm glad to see you back out in the field where you'll be happier.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

6 years is a long time. I am venturing to guess that both of you have enjoyed working together and it was a matter of respect both ways. Otherwise you would have been gone a long time. I am wondering why you did not talk to him and let him know how much you disliked the inside job. What may have seemed clear to you may not be as crystal clear to him. You must have been efficient with the inside job or he would have moved you back to the service side of the job.

I would have talked with him and made it perfectly clear that I wanted back in the truck. If that was not going to happen I would thank him for the opportunity to learn both service and the project manager position. Now you understand better how the inside of a company works with meeting deadlines, costs, and overseeing others. This will make you a much better qualified person working the service end or a plumber on a site.

He is going to feel hurt; you are part of his family. You know how he operates and you understand him. Respond verse react. Good luck in your decision. I understand your situation as I have always worked for a small company. I wanted to see what it was like to work for a very large company and I can say the grass was greener over the septic tank lid. I was made to feel like an employee and given a number. I no longer had a name but I did have a number. When they called for you to pick up your pay, when they called you on the radio you were called by a number. Your invoices recorded a number and not your name. Your truck had your number posted. I went back to the small shop and I enjoy hearing Hi Rich how is your wife Suzy. I like a pat on the shoulder and the owner stating glad you are here. How are your kids doing takes on a new meaning. When your ill, and he stops by asking if he can purchase groceries for you and you know he means it means more than a few bucks more.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Like one of the esteemed members around here is so fond of saying, "toolboxes have handles for a reason". You stated the boss is aware you're not happy and hasn't done anything to rectify it, what does he think is gonna happen. 
I had a similar situation, was sure the bossman was gonna lose it, surprisingly he offered me pretty good $ to stay, but by that point it wasn't about the money anymore, it was just time for some new pastures. As far as owing him that's b.s. He may have trained you, but someone trained him and he obviously isn't working for them anymore.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

You owe him NOTHING! Guarantee he doesn't feel like he owes you anything for your years of professional performance. He would lay you off in a New York microsecond if business turned sour. 

That said, just be cool. Don't burn the bridge, because if you do, there is a 50/50 chance that next year he buys the new company and becomes your boss again!


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought that you worked for family, I'm not sure what made me think this...but.

Good luck with the new job!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> I thought that you worked for family, I'm not sure what made me think this...but.
> 
> Good luck with the new job!!


Thats what I also though...

But on another note... people come and go all the time...

Its something your boss should expect eventually.... He is only going to react how you present the fact that you are leaving...


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Just tell him you have been offered another job. You want to pursue it and thanks for teaching me what i have learned while I was here. If he flips out just walk away. He will get over it. 

Been there done that. Just remember , the grass isn't always greener. He has already proven you that he can keep you employed for 6 Years. 

Good. Luck!! 

I worked for 1 plumber until I got my license., I knew I didn't want to put up with an a hole like myself forever. I had a game plan and I did it. Now I have employees that think I am a dik. I see where you are coming from , but i also can only imagine how your boss feels.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*go out with respect*

Never burn the bridge.... its better to walk out with 
dignity and your honor in-tact... no matter what goes down

the grass is not always greener in the next pasture....

I have had some ugly , ugly situations with people 
leaving me ,... they went far beyond just burning the 
bridge...more like declareing war....


then they find out they got hosed and it was not the better 
paying job that they thought it would be,,,
(the large pay check bounces just a month into the new job) 


just be polite and turn the other cheek if necessary


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> I thought that you worked for family, I'm not sure what made me think this...but.
> 
> Good luck with the new job!!


I grew up in a family business. After my grandfather passed it was sold off. My father since started his own company and is a one man show who i work for a lot when i can, but has never been busy enough for me to come aboard. But my main work has been for another company. So yes i work for family but not as my primary job.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Why the assumption that he is going to flip out? Seems like you have very little trust or respect for the man you are working with.

Along with RH's comments,

Did you speak to him about your dislike of the new position?
Is it possible he thought he was doing you a favor by moving you inside?
Is it possible that he has a "bigger" plan for your future?

If you did not discuss these details with him prior to jumping ship then you may REALLY be screwing yourself.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Why the assumption that he is going to flip out? Seems like you have very little trust or respect for the man you are working with.
> 
> Along with RH's comments,
> 
> ...


Don't you think if this was the case, that the so called great boss, who may have all these plans for him, for a bigger future, would have atleast seen a glimmer of his employee being unhappy, or disgruntled? If this guy is a valuable employee, then I think the boss should open his eyes too, & maybe have a discussion. Alot of times it is awkward trying to even get the boss's attention to discuss personal matters, in the heat of conducting day to day business. 

I know cuz I went through this, & the boss was my brother. I would ask to discuss certain things, & he would blow me off, thinkin I would get over it. I would actually have to threaten to leave his truck & keys at the shop, until he would discuss things with me. He was always trying to avoid the real issues. And some of the issues I wanted to discuss, were ways to better his business. Wasn't always about my personal issues. But he would always act like he was so busy, he didn't have time for discussing anything other than the jobs at hand. And seemed to me, it was always an awkward moment to bring up any issue, even though he was my bro. I think he made it that way on purpose.:yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Don't you think if this was the case, that the so called great boss, who may have all these plans for him, for a bigger future, would have atleast seen a glimmer of his employee being unhappy, or disgruntled? If this guy is a valuable employee, then I think the boss should open his eyes too, & maybe have a discussion. Alot of times it is awkward trying to even get the boss's attention to discuss personal matters, in the heat of conducting day to day business.
> 
> I know cuz I went through this, & the boss was my brother. I would ask to discuss certain things, & he would blow me off, thinkin I would get over it. I would actually have to threaten to leave his truck & keys at the shop, until he would discuss things with me. He was always trying to avoid the real issues. And some of the issues I wanted to discuss, were ways to better his business. Wasn't always about my personal issues. But he would always act like he was so busy, he didn't have time for discussing anything other than the jobs at hand. And seemed to me, it was always an awkward moment to bring up any issue, even though he was my bro. I think he made it that way on purpose.:yes:


Don I really don't know how you got that from my post. I never said he has a great boss. Even though I said he was lacking trust and respect, I never indicated whose fault it was. Maybe you are just reading in things based on your own experiences. I do that from time to time as well. I merely suggested the wisdom in looking at things from multiple angles before making an irreversible career change. Especially before using the burning bridge tactics.

Also, comparing your situation may be apples and oranges because of the family dynamic. All too often, family members take liberties with each other that they would never consider with non-family employees or employers. For instance, would you have really bothered playing the _"Here's My Keys"_ game if he was not your brother or would you have just moved on to a better company?

All I'm saying is there is almost always a perspective that gets missed when emotions run high and a critical decision must be made. I am in no way suggesting employers are above reproach or that an employee (or employer) owes some unpayable debt because of the six years of employment. The employee/employer relationship is a two-way street that must be paved equally. All too often one of the parties is only happy if they ride on smooth concrete in a limo while the other is walking barefoot on gravel.

That said, I believe the only thing worse than staying in the wrong job would be to leave a good job for a lesser one.

Beware the grand promises of the employer you don't know. Often repeated ancient proverb say, _"The grass is always greener above the leach field."_ :chinese:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Why the assumption that he is going to flip out? Seems like you have very little trust or respect for the man you are working with.
> 
> Along with RH's comments,
> 
> ...


I'm going to sit down with my boss today. (Hopefully) My boss will openly say myself and the VP of the company are going to run the company, I know there could be a great future here. The problems with that are that i recieved a lot more responsibility and hours and was not compensated. The other problem being the bosses son, who is a pita apprentice who is ten years my elder. He does what he wants whenever he wants and has no interest in the business but will most likely own it within the next 5-10 years.

It's a catch 22, i get along with all the guys and I'm comfortable here, its been my home for the last six years and it could possibly be a great future. It's a comforting feeling having all the guys i learned from around me when i have questions or problems. On the other hand I've got at least another 40 years of me working ahead of me, i don't want to have to start fresh 10 years down the road.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

While remaining diplomatic, I suggest you be very candid with him about the effect on the "business" the son has. Don't look at in terms of difficulty for you but rather the effect on the company.

That issue really needs to be addressed and resolved.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

All I can say is tell him you quit give your two weeks like normal and once it's done go on about your business if he makes a big fuss about it tell him I tried to be reasonable and walk away


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Its hard leaving company exspecially after being there for six years. Pros to you my friend for doing it. Keep in mind if your boss explodes its might be more hurt then anger. Keee' the three c's in mind and you will be good. Also I hope your transition from office to feild runs smooth for and m mber the first weeek is always the hardest after that it all gravey


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> So I've been employed for the same company for the last six years. The owner of the company is the type if guy who feels like ownership over his employees. A little over a year ago he made me come inside doing project management. I've learned a lot but don't like it, and it's been pretty clear to him that i dont like it. When i came inside i got more hours and responsibility and no more money. Recently i was offered (and took) a new job working in the field again for significantly more money and less hours.
> 
> I have my letter of resignation ready and i am going to sit down with my current boss this week. I know he ia going to flip out, tell me i owe him , and tell me how much he has done for me. I know i should keep my cool but its going to be hard when he goes off.
> 
> ...


When I left I thanked him for giving me a change but I wanted to learn residential plumbing and that was that...you definitely don't want to.burn bridges but you certainly have to look out for your best interest.

Good luck


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Don't you think if this was the case, that the so called great boss, who may have all these plans for him, for a bigger future, would have atleast seen a glimmer of his employee being unhappy, or disgruntled? If this guy is a valuable employee, then I think the boss should open his eyes too, & maybe have a discussion. Alot of times it is awkward trying to even get the boss's attention to discuss personal matters, in the heat of conducting day to day business.
> 
> I know cuz I went through this, & the boss was my brother. I would ask to discuss certain things, & he would blow me off, thinkin I would get over it. I would actually have to threaten to leave his truck & keys at the shop, until he would discuss things with me. He was always trying to avoid the real issues. And some of the issues I wanted to discuss, were ways to better his business. Wasn't always about my personal issues. But he would always act like he was so busy, he didn't have time for discussing anything other than the jobs at hand. And seemed to me, it was always an awkward moment to bring up any issue, even though he was my bro. I think he made it that way on purpose.:yes:


We all do things we do not like. I do not really think I am the odd man out with this thought. I do the work I do not like with the same enthusiasm for the things I do like. I have to do the job and I might as well be happy to do the job then to be miserable doing the job. The owner of the company would not know my displeasure over doing a task I do not want to do. Maybe it is my work ethic however I think more people are like this than the opposite.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> We all do things we do not like. I do not really think I am the odd man out with this thought. I do the work I do not like with the same enthusiasm for the things I do like. I have to do the job and I might as well be happy to do the job then to be miserable doing the job. The owner of the company would not know my displeasure over doing a task I do not want to do. Maybe it is my work ethic however I think more people are like this than the opposite.


Ok Richard, but are the tasks that you don't like doing, out number the ones you do like doing? I think not. You are not on the verge of leaving, like AWWGH is.

I realize we all do jobs we hate. But this boss brought AWWGH into the office, which is a totally different job. And AWWGH did not like it one bit, according to him. Now my whole point was, if this guy is unhappy, you mean to tell me, the boss never noticed? I'm saying, that's impossible, especially since he in the office now.

I'm not talkin about a job where you put a nice new toilet in, & then the next one, is a sewer clog, where you gotta remove an old toilet full of crap, & clean out the drain. This guy was put into an office setting, after being in the field. Thats a whole different job classification, IMO. So the boss should of been on his toes to see AWWGH was workin out. If he wasn't happy, that should of been obvious, to the boss, or office manager, or who ever else is in the office.

Now I would say your in the minority, if you do jobs you don't like with enthusiasm. Cuz when those hated jobs run into difficulty, its hard to hide frustration. I know we gotta hide alot of our true feelings in front of customers, but I don't see many doing this enthusiasm thing, day after day, in the office. JMHO


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Ok Richard, but are the tasks that you don't like doing, out number the ones you do like doing? I think not. You are not on the verge of leaving, like AWWGH is.
> 
> I realize we all do jobs we hate. But this boss brought AWWGH into the office, which is a totally different job. And AWWGH did not like it one bit, according to him. Now my whole point was, if this guy is unhappy, you mean to tell me, the boss never noticed? I'm saying, that's impossible, especially since he in the office now.
> 
> ...


Exactly. They have been trying for years to get a project manager with experience and after multiple hires they never worked out so they decided to train within, that trainee being me. It originally was supposed to be short term a couple days a week and it became full time almost instantly.

It's tough, my boss is almost bipolar, best buddies one.minute and the next he ia threatening to sell the company because he has enough assets and investments where he doesn't need to work.

My other boss the VP (who im buddies) with also does the project management and i know hes miserable. He went down the the same road i am going down except hes been there twice as long as me. I get the feeling he is afraid to leave because he's so comfortable yet miserable.

They both know I'm not happy with the position and also not happy for the added headaches hours and stress without being compensated. Im making $4/hour less than i was before if you do the math.

I drive to work everyday miserable. I wake up miserable. I want to make my departure quick and easy but my boss won't allow it. Hes going to take it personally and that ia the unfortunate truth.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Life is too short to dread work every day.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Life is too short to dread work every day.


Yea two things you can't avoid....death and taxes...make the best of everything else


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Exactly. They have been trying for years to get a project manager with experience and after multiple hires they never worked out so they decided to train within, that trainee being me. It originally was supposed to be short term a couple days a week and it became full time almost instantly.
> 
> It's tough, my boss is almost bipolar, best buddies one.minute and the next he ia threatening to sell the company because he has enough assets and investments where he doesn't need to work.
> 
> ...


it sounds like you are scared of your boss....

If you no longer like where you work quit... and it would be the best for both of yous....

I am sure he will be mad.... might even give you the boot right away... then you got your two weeks notice of pay...

He will survive.... and move on and so will you...


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Steve Jobs can tell you what to do:


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

AWWGH said:


> I drive to work everyday miserable. I wake up miserable. I want to make my departure quick and easy but my boss won't allow it. Hes going to take it personally and that ia the unfortunate truth.


That truly sucks. Not so easy to get out of bed in the morning when you resent your boss or job, or what ever.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

So here is the latest....

Here at work on a Saturday morning...

I come in and the account receivable woman (use the term loosely, has been here 25 years and thinks she runs the show) asks me for pricing on a 3/4" x 2' SS gas flex for a job I had nothing to do with. Now...I go out of my way for her a lot with helping her out on stuff like this but today i told her to call and ask the supplier for pricing (this was through email)... She responds with "You are calling Mitchell to get the price." After I told her to call Mitchell for pricing.

So I walked in her office and told her I'm not her secretary and I'm not calling to get prices for her anymore. I'm bidding on numerous jobs a week, managing numerous jobs a week, and currently working on getting pricing out for a multi million dollar contract...So unfortunately for her I don't have time to call and get pricing for her when she can do it herself.

Now....To the new job thing. I cool down for a few minutes outside and BS with one of the guys. I go in and speak with the owner, I tell him I'm not happy inside and I've been offered a new job for more money back in the field. He does not flip out he listens and wants me to stay and is willing to let me go back in the field (for more money than I'm making now but less than I was offered for the new company).

I'm going to get pricing out for this job right now because I'm not going to leave the company hanging and we are talking this afternoon.

He wants me to stay, he surprised me with his reaction, and I now have one less DB here I work with that I have to pretend to give a chit about.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Spoke with my boss. He offered equal what was offered from the other company, allow me to go back into the field, and sign me up finally for the HVAC apprenticeship so I can go get that license Im going to stay at my currently company. I guess I it all worked out.

I appreciate the advice given about how to handle the situation.

Now since im on vacation until next Thursday im going to get back to my jack and coke to celebrate the raise and the new position.

Life is good right now... Until my soft hands start blistering up for the next few weeks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Spoke with my boss. He offered equal what was offered from the other company, allow me to go back into the field, and sign me up finally for the HVAC apprenticeship so I can go get that license Im going to stay at my currently company. I guess I it all worked out.
> 
> I appreciate the advice given about how to handle the situation.
> 
> ...


 That's great and now what's the update on that boiler job u were looking at???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> That's great and now what's the update on that boiler job u were looking at???


I meant the steam boiler...


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I meant the steam boiler...


It's been a nightmare. The Powerflamr rep brought its back to factory specs and made some recommendations. The customer won't put any money into it until it's running right. And it won't run right until more work is done.

It's currently still running on only low fire. (Well it's warm and not running at all now)


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

An update for anyone that cares. 

Since last I have set myself up in a new work truck with ALL my tools once again. I've still been going out and estimating jobs for all plumbing/hvac. We hired a new project manager to take my spot and I have been able to focus more so on the water systems and treatment. I'm psyched and my boss is psyched also. Just through work of mouth advertisement we have been seeing alot more calls coming in and while I'm out looking at other jobs I like to push the water subject a bit now too.

Next week 15000 fliers go out to folks in the area and hopefully I can put all my time into this now that the new guy is here for the plumbing/hvac project management/estimating. We saw a good response in early spring when we sent out fliers for the hvac stuff.

It kills me that I work for a company that has been in business 40+ years and always done water systems/treatment but never pushed it, just kind of took it on as we were asked to. I see good things in the future with this.

It's been great. Yesterday I went out and installed a atmospheric storage tank with VFD boosters and well pump automated controls with the guy I apprenticed under. He is enjoying working on things that he wants to learn more about and I am enjoying being back out in the field a bit. It still amazes me working with him again how he can look at something, visualize it, and have the plan before I am even done visualizing it....But I guess that comes with the experience (he's been in the trade for about 10 more years then I've been alive.

Well enough boring you all, I hope to get some good pictures up of new systems soon.

Has anyone done much on rainwater harvest systems for irrigation? I've been looking into pushing that a bit as we have a lot of low wielding wells here and I see a lot of irrigation guys doing it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> An update for anyone that cares.
> 
> Since last I have set myself up in a new work truck with ALL my tools once again. I've still been going out and estimating jobs for all plumbing/hvac. We hired a new project manager to take my spot and I have been able to focus more so on the water systems and treatment. I'm psyched and my boss is psyched also. Just through work of mouth advertisement we have been seeing alot more calls coming in and while I'm out looking at other jobs I like to push the water subject a bit now too.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that. 

Irrigation and water treatment/well systems are my two strong spots and I enjoy doing both very much. I just wish more plumbers would do irrigation to help keep it outta the hands of hacks.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I'm not positive but I believe herein CT the irrigation license is separate from the plumbing and not covered by ours. I've never really gotten into any irrigation... Just supplying the water to them according to what the irrigation guys want.

I would love to learn more about the design aspect of irrigation. There is god money in that type of work around my area. Most of my customers are flipping a  more when they have no water to there irrigation than when they have no water to there home.

$20,000.00 trees come before indoor plumbing to most of them.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Here licensed plumbers can work on and install irrigation systems.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Most of my customers are flipping a  more when they have no water to there irrigation than when they have no water to there home.
> 
> $20,000.00 trees come before indoor plumbing to most of them.


Same goes for a lot of the wealthier people here.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Your boss needs to have a chat with the accounts person about roles and responsibilities. My time costs my boss about 80 and hour, the accounts lady costs about 25 an hour. He was giving me office type stuff that would take me hours, while it took her about 20 minutes. Then he would ***** about unbillable hours. I just quit going into the office. Then he hired a plumber to be project manager and pulled the same stuff on him. He just doesn't get it.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

AWWGH glad you are back in a more comfortable role and doing what you want to do


----------

